# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Ek Protokol Sadece

## iputisamo

Hasan ünal 

EK PROTOKOL SADECE BAşLANGIü

Büyük Türk dostu(!) Mustafaolli, Abdullah Gül ve Tayyip Erdoğanğın bile anlayacağı dilden konuştu: ğEk Protokolğü hemen Meclisğten geçirin ve yürürlüğe koyunğ. Ardından ekledi: ğEk Protokol konusunda teminat aldımğ. Bu Protokol bu Meclisğten geçmezse müzakerelere başlanmayacak. 3-4 Ekim gecesi başlayan müzakereler değil miydi zaten? Hayır değildi, tarama süreciydi ve devamı pek çok şartın yerine getirilmesine bağlı. Bu şartların Kıbrısğla ilgili bölümlerine kısaca bir göz atmak, vaziyetin ne derece vahim olduğunu ortaya koyuyor. 

Müzakere üerçeve Belgesiğnde Kıbrıs ile ilgili ilk şart Türkiyeğnin müzakerelerde katedeceği mesafenin nelere bağlı olduğunu izah ettiği bölümde ortaya konuluyor. Buna göre Türkiye, Kıbrıs konusunda BM çerçevesinde ama ABğnin temel ilkelerine uygun bir çözüm konusunda elinden gelen hiç bir gayreti esirgemeyecek. Ayrıca bütün AB ülkeleri ve hasseten de Kıbrıs Cumhuriyeti ile ikili ilişkilerini geliştirme yönünde ilerleme sağlayacak.

Ek Protokolğün onaylanmasıyla birlikte bu şartların ne anlama geldiğine bakacak olursak, Rumlara önce liman ve havaalanlarımızı açacağız. Ardından da Rumlar Ankarağda büyükelçilik açmak da dahil olmak üzere taleplerle karşımıza çıkacaklar. üünkü kendileriyle ikili ilişkilerimizi normalleştirmemiz isteniyor. Bu arada Türkiyeğnin üye olmasına kadar geçecek sürede, üçüncü ülkelere yönelik bütün politikalarımızı ve uluslararası örgütlerdeki tutum ve tavırlarımızı AB üyesi ülkelerin politikaları ve tavırlarıyla uyumlu hale getireceğiz. Buna, AB üyesi ülkelerin uluslararası örgütlere üyelikleri de dahil.

Yani Azerbaycan ile Ermenistan arasındaki ihtilafta AB tarafı Ermenistanğdan yana tavır koyarsa, biz de aynısını yapacağız. Ayrıca Kıbrıs konusunda da aynı şeyler geçerli. Bu arada Rumların NATO ve OECD gibi bizim üye olduğumuz ve Rumların girmesine izin vermediğimiz yerlere dahil olmalarının da önü açılmış. İngiltereğnin bu konuda Konseyğin rızasıyla yaptığı açıklamanın yakında Lipponen mektubu gibi unutulması muhtemel.
Bu arada 11. maddede anılanların da doğrudan Kıbrıs meselesiyle alakalı olduğu ortada. Burada Türkiyeğnin üyeliği halinde daha evvelden imzalamış olduğu ve AB müktesebatı ile uyumlu olmayan bütün uluslararası anlaşmaların geçersiz farzedileceği yazılı ki, buna KKTC ile yaptığımız bütün anlaşmaları dahil edebiliriz. üünkü KKTC AB müktesebatına aykırı ve AB müktesebatı Kıbrısğta sadece bir devleti yani Kıbrıs Cumhuriyeti sıfatıyla Rumları tanıyor. KKTC topraklarını ise ğKıbrıs Cumhuriyetinin etkili kontrolünde olmayan topraklarğ olarak anıyor.

Bu çerçevede sadece bizim KKTC ile yaptığımız anlaşmalar değil 1959 ve 1960 antlaşmalarının da AB müktesebatına aykırı olduğu iddia edilebilir. Ayrıca yedinci maddede anılan ve Türkiyeğnin üçüncü ülkelere yönelik politikalarını AB ülkelerinin politikaları ile uyumlu hale getirmesi ameliyesi her halükarda Kıbrısğı da kapsayacak şekilde kullanılacaktır. Yani bizden Kıbrıs politikamızı değiştirmemiz istenecek ve aksine davrandığımız takdirde, müzakerelerin kesileceği tehdidi öne sürülecektir.

ABğnin geçenlerde yayımladığı karşı deklarasyonda bahsettiği emredici hükümlerin hepsinin de Türkiye açısından bir mecburiyet olduğu hükme bağlanmış. Bu tür deklarasyonlar da müktesebatın parçası olmuş. Avrupa Parlamentosunun kararları da... Ve bütün bunları niye yapacağız? İçi boş ve kötü bir özel statüyü elde etmek için. Ve öyle bir statüyü elde etmek için de yaklaşık yirmi sene boyunca ABğnin yalvarma odasında canımız çıkacak. 
Oysa Abdullah Gül 1995ğde AB hakkında Refah Partisi adına konuşurken ne kadar doğru şeyler söylemiş. şimdi de bunları gördükçe içi cız ediyordur, eminim. 

Ama maalesef çok geç. Bu süreç onları da, partilerini de mahvedecek. Ama Türkiyeğye yazık oluyor.

Hasan ünal
[email protected]

----------

